# Girling 54 on 10.1?



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

I swear I did try to search. I have g60 11" brakes now with girling 54s. I need to downsize to 10.1s to fit my drag setup. I was under the impression that the MKII Gli 10.1 used a different caliper than the 54, but my friend has a 10.1 setup with 54s. So can I just use the carriers from a 10.1 setup and keep my girling 54 or was there some kind of kit to run this setup?


----------



## shaunmk2ever (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Girling 54 on 10.1? (spdfrek)*

you can switch just the carrierand it will work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Girling 54 on 10.1? (shaunmk2ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shaunmk2ever* »_you can switch just the carrierand it will work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sweet, that is exactly what I needed to know


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Girling 54 on 10.1? (spdfrek)*

I just seen someones set-up with Girling 57 calipers on 11" rotors. I wanna figure out if they would fit 10.1's and what car they came on. anyone know ? apperently there half the weight of G60's 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Aren't 57s rear calipers?


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_Aren't 57s rear calipers?

No, I found out that they are indeed for a 11" from a V6 Audi 100.
Girling 54's it is. Mk3 10.1's are apparently a little better


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Ohhhhh okay, when I removed my mk3 rears they had 57 stamped on em.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_Ohhhhh okay, when I removed my mk3 rears they had 57 stamped on em.

sure that wasn't 37?


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Ahhh, they were Lucas and 38!







dumbass!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Just for future searches the girling 54 did bolt up to the MK3 10.1 carrier. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol the caliper looks huge, but it bolts up, will post pics later


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

here it is
girling 54 caliper
mk3 10.1 carrier
10.1 rotor


----------



## naDintheHat (Sep 26, 2006)

With this set up the 54s on a 10.1 do you still need to run a 15in wheel or would my 14in stockers run without any issues?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (naDintheHat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naDintheHat* »_With this set up the 54s on a 10.1 do you still need to run a 15in wheel or would my 14in stockers run without any issues?

I am sure a 14" will fit. I downgraded from 11"s so I can run 13" wheels for my drag setup.
Here is my original 15" wheel 11" brakes









And here is the new 10.1" brakes with a 15" wheel


----------

